# smoking after getting teeth pulled?



## teehay

alright, so i just got my wisdom teeth pulled on monday, and i was wondering if it would be alright to smoke on thursday. if i did smoke would using mouthwash right afterwards help take away the chance of infection?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Number one, UTFSE new fag.  Ahem.  Now I have that out of my system, here is your answer.

From what I've read it's always best if you refrain from smoking for the three days after this operation _at least_.

A blood clot needs to form in the empty tooth socket that has been left behind.  Remember, events that occur during this time frame will affect the healing process for days to come.  It is thought that the development of "dry sockets" is related to the loss of blood clots.

This means you should avoid vigorous rinsing or spitting during the first 24 hours after your tooth extraction.  Also, creating suction, such as that produced by using a straw or smoking, can dislodge the blood clot that has formed.  Hot liquids will tend to dissolve blood clots, so stay away from hot liquids.

I've also read a method which is meant to aid in preventing a dry socket from happening when you smoke.  I don't know if this is recommended, but it might pay to try it at least?

Take two of the gauze hopefully given to you, moisten them in water, fold them over twice into a square then place this over the extraction site and "gently" bite your teeth together.  When you smoke make sure to keep your teeth clenched and the extraction site covered with the gauze.

Try to at least cut way back and use a clean gauze each time being careful when you remove it.  Try to rinse with warm salt water after smoking, which you should also do after drinking or eating.

This is not guaranteed to stop a dry socket, but it's meant to offer some protection.


----------



## tripmonkey505

its a bad idea enjoy the narcotics that you get for the pain


----------



## teehay

> enjoy the narcotics that you get for the pain


oh, i have been lol.


----------



## rike1

If you want to risk a dry socket, go ahead.

I don't think it'll be life threatening, but it would be worth it to wait rather than to smoke so soon. Benefits outweigh risk.


----------



## Tyler_Durdan

Not the greatest idea; however i smoked two days after having my wisdom teeth pulled and nothing bad arose from it. Though it can cause pain due to the suction used to inhale the smoke. So inhale gently and keep your mouth well hydrated to avoid drying out the gaping holes in the back of your mouth


----------



## teehay

alright, but will rinsing with mouthwash, or warm saltwater help decrease the risk?


----------



## Tyler_Durdan

I think the saltwater rinse will def help kill the bacteria. My dental surgeon told me to rinse often so i did. Smoking after this procedure though is still not the best idea though if you take some steps to reduce the potential harm then i think you will be fine.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

teehay said:


> alright, but will rinsing with mouthwash, or warm saltwater help decrease the risk?


^Did you not read my post?


----------



## Temeraroius

A friend of mine ran into this problem, smoke through your nose dude.


----------



## fruni

thats brilliant ^^


----------



## Dark Ambience

My cousin got hers ripped and was over pulling cones that afternoon lol.. She was fine.

I guess you gotta ask yourself.. you really think nicotine fiends refrain from smoking cigs following the removal... in short, fuck no.

I would probably say a joint would be better than bongs, but in either case its probably fine. Just don't share anything to avoid any stray bacteria.

If you are really concerned, make a lightbulb vaporiser


----------



## Ninjetic

Is it really that hard to keep from smoking for at least 5 days? I didn't smoke when I got my wisdom teeth pulled, and it didnt kill me, I was just bored. The vicodin they gave me was ok, but I get itchy from opiates like a bitch (I hate that shit) Just don't smoke til they heal, ur gonna be glad you did. A break from weed will do ur tolerance some good. You'll get a lil higher in the long run


----------



## brandinooooo

hah my friend learned this the hard way

he just got his wisdom teeth romoved like 2 weeks ago. the day after he got them removed he smoked a ciggarette and now he has an infection and he has to take 7.5 vics and some amount of penacillin each day until it goes away. 

so yeah unless you wanna deal with the pain just smoke either small amounts or dont smoke at all.

btw...i would say blunts or joints if you do, more filtered smoke and less harsh


----------



## ActiveA

If you want to get high that badly, just make tea...


I mean seriously, you can't favor smoking that much to risk your health, just make some ganja tea and you'll be fine.


----------



## ziggo

Just put the piece up to your nose, plug the other one and inhale slowly. That's what I did when I had my wisdom teeth out


----------



## Don Quixote

Christopher Biggins said:


> How does saltwater kill bacteria?


Osmosis? :S

"Dont smoke. If you must consume cannabis then i suggest eating it. " This.

edit: ergghk, different quote script format is confusing


----------

